# Assign. #18 Commercial Photos



## Nikon Fan (Aug 24, 2005)

Or advetising photos. Take a shot that would be used in an ad or for a commercial purposes. This assignment will still last until next Monday (even though it's been posted very late) and a new one will be posted then. But continue to post in the thread when you have finished it 

*Sorry this was late...I completley forgot between school and other things and hadn't gotten a chance to post it. Again very sorry! I'll try and keep it on time!!!


----------



## hobbes28 (Aug 24, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Or advetising photos. Take a shot that would be used in an ad or for a commercial purposes. This assignment will still last until next Monday (even though it's been posted very late) and a new one will be posted then. But continue to post in the thread when you have finished it
> 
> *Sorry this was late...I completley forgot between school and other things and hadn't gotten a chance to post it. Again very sorry! I'll try and keep it on time!!!



You have so much going on and do such a wonderful job with these assignments that nobody in their right mind could be mad for you to post whenever you want.

This ought to be a very interesting assignment...


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks Hobbes


----------



## -Jay- (Aug 24, 2005)

Not sure how this works, do we need to add some text or something to make it look like an ad?

sorry for my noobness.


----------



## Corry (Aug 24, 2005)

The rules are far from strict.  You can add text if you want, but I'm sure you can do some that look 'commercial' without text.  I'll post an example, tho this wasn't taken this week, so it wasn't taken for the assignment.


----------



## -Jay- (Aug 24, 2005)

gotcha. thanks.


----------



## -Jay- (Aug 24, 2005)

Will this work? I took it yesterday.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 24, 2005)

Yeh Jay  Very sweet shot!!! That definitely qualifiies for this assignment!!! Great work


----------



## -Jay- (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks! it took awhile to get it right and my arm was killing me by time I was done. :greenpbl:


----------



## ichbinjenny (Aug 25, 2005)

took these a few days ago while miniture golfing...








and this one at the local diner...





-jenny


----------



## photong (Aug 26, 2005)

Is it just one per person?


----------



## hobbes28 (Aug 26, 2005)

Nope, display as many as you'd like.  The purpose of the assignments is to get people to get out and take pictures of things more frequently and to widen our horizons of things we take pics of.


----------



## Luminosity (Aug 27, 2005)

I know textless images are preferred but added some anyway...


----------



## Meysha (Aug 28, 2005)

Wow Tina! Is that _your_ rock?! It's gorgeous. When I get engaged I want a ring just like that.


----------



## Xmetal (Aug 28, 2005)




----------



## Luminosity (Aug 28, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Wow Tina! Is that _your_ rock?! It's gorgeous. When I get engaged I want a ring just like that.


 
Yeah :heart: 

It's a knife edge band with a tulip setting ( coz he knows I love tulips ).


----------



## CrazyAva (Aug 31, 2005)

Do I have to post the weeks assignment during the said week?  I read these and always forget to post what I go out and shoot.  I am lame.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 31, 2005)

Nope feel free to go ahead and post them


----------



## Haygood (Sep 1, 2005)

That is by all time the best photo I have ever seen of a lemon slice and water. That looks like it would be a great photo for an advertisement. The colors are perfect.


----------



## dannygirl (Sep 19, 2005)

Photong, I really do enjoy this picture.  I makes me feel so overwhelmed with coffee that I really just want to go out an get me some.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 19, 2007)

bump


----------

